# Are multiple owners a bad sign when buying used car?



## Toby (4 Jun 2010)

Just wondering can anyone advise if we should be put off a 2007 car because it has had 2 owners? Its a large family car and it just seems weird to me that its changed hands twice in 3 years. 

Any opinions appreciated


----------



## tenchi-fan (4 Jun 2010)

There can be legitimate reasons. The owner could have lost his job and sold his big car. 

But I'd be wary. If someone starts having trouble with a car, they try to trade in as soon as possible. Then then the next guy might notice he bought a lemon and try to flog it!


----------



## pudds (4 Jun 2010)

What mileage is on the clock.....is it 80k+ .....as it may have been a reps car and could now be requiring some major repairs.

I would also check the body work for signs of crash damage/repair...using a magnet use to be a way of doing this in my day.


----------



## jhegarty (4 Jun 2010)

Could have been a demo car for a few months , then sold on to one owner.


----------



## allthedoyles (4 Jun 2010)

A car with 2 owners would not be considered ' multiple ' ... and the car is in its 4th year on the road .

If you are interested , you should first of all ask to see the vehicle licence cert and take note of the last owner , including the date of purchase .

There are interesting threads in this forum that are well worth reading before buying a car .

In our opinion , you should not buy any car without getting a mechanic to check it out .


----------



## folder (5 Jun 2010)

I would actually consider rep mobiles to be in better condition that other cars on the market. They have higher mileage but get far more regular servicing, quality branded tyres and the only negative can be the high mileage.

People get too fixed on high mileage but for 3 years I do not consider 2 owners very much.

It could have been originally registered to a dealership whom leased it out to a car rental company, then took it back and sold it on as ex fleet to owner number 2 and now you are looking at it.

No big deal. 

Ensure you have a warranty and give the car a good mechanical check before purchase, OR with permission, get it checked after purchase under the express terms any issues will be fixed by the seller.


----------



## chromesons (8 Aug 2010)

I'd advise you to be thorough with the paperworks and let a mechanic examine the car.


----------

